
Yahoo Screwdriver–A CD Tool That Scales - dm03514
https://www.infoq.com/news/2017/01/yahoo-screwdriver
======
dm03514
I am so excited for this. I believe Travis showed us a need to support dynamic
build configuration through a configuration file which anyone can understand
and use. It's awesome to have a platform that can be extended to address some
of Travis' shortcomings, such as being able to support multiple build steps.
only started looking but really excited what this can do for the industry

